# GBR eggs



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

I was wondering where this thead fits better- at the breeding section or at the other fish section? Mods can remove it if they want. Anyways, I've my rams for.. i think 7 months. They have laid eggs about 20-30 times- i'm pretty upset just watching them eat their eggs some hours after Tequila lays them (the eggs are fertile, they used to let them become wigglers before eating them in the past). Yesterday, i decided to take some of the eggs, and put them in a breeder-box with an air stone. Today i can see their little eyes, and tomorrow i think they'll hatch. I forgot to say, i have prepared infusoria for them to eat the first few days. Then, I'm planning to feed them egg yolk and crashed flakes. I've never bred fish before(ok, exept of guppies, they where too easy), so if you have any tips to tell me, I'd really apreciate it!! 😁


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

betta4ever! said:


> I was wondering where this thead fits better- at the breeding section or at the other fish section? Mods can remove it if they want. Anyways, I've my rams for.. i think 4 months. They have laid eggs about 20-30 times- i'm pretty upset just watching them eat their eggs some hours after Tequila lays them (the eggs are fertile, they used to let them become wigglers before eating them in the past). Yesterday, i decided to take some of the eggs, and put them in a breeder-box with an air stone. Today i can see their little eyes, and tomorrow i think they'll hatch. I forgot to say, i have prepared infusoria for them to eat the first few days. Then, I'm planning to feed them egg yolk and crashed flakes. I've never bred fish before(ok, exept of guppies, they where too easy), so if you have any tips to tell me, I'd really apreciate it!! 😁


I'm so excited for you! I have never bred any fish from eggs before (Except for goldfish, but THAT was too easy lol). I don't have any tips because I have never kept rams before. But what I will say is, Keep up the good work, my fingers are crossed for you, and remember to update!


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

FishandBirdLover said:


> I'm so excited for you! I have never bred any fish from eggs before (Except for goldfish, but THAT was too easy lol). I don't have any tips because I have never kept rams before. But what I will say is, Keep up the good work, my fingers are crossed for you, and remember to update!


thanks! I have a question, non ram-related. My no3 are always 5. Even if i don't change the water for 2 months, it'll still be 5. Is there a reason to do water changes more often than one every 2-3 weeks, especially now with the babies??


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

I looked at the eggs to see that i already have some wigglers! They hached earlier than expected! Now the real fun starts. 😊 Fingers crossed, and wish me luck!🤞


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

It seems that i didn't have much luck... almost all the wigglers fell of the holes of the breeder box, but the parent seem to be taking pretty good care os them! If they become fry- i mean if the parents don't eat them earlier- , I'll siphon some of them, and put them back to the breeder box(i'll put a net around it first)!


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

wigglers still alive with the parents doing great work


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

betta4ever! said:


> wigglers still alive with the parents doing great work


Thanks for the update. Fingers crossed for you. 🤞


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

FishandBirdLover said:


> Thanks for the update. Fingers crossed for you. 🤞


thanks for your interest!!


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

The fry are free swimming, and succesfully seperated from their parents! I would feel bad if i put them in the breeder box, so i seperated the tank with a net, so now they have 3 gallons for their own. If they grow a bit (i say if because you never know what might go wrong), i will give them more space. Crossing my fingers once more!


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

First pic is the infusoria culture, and then the babies! Third pic is the net-- the ram-parents are so angry with me!


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

betta4ever! said:


> First pic is the infusoria culture, and then the babies! Third pic is the net-- the ram-parents are so angry with me!


Wow! Those are a lot of babies! So happy for you!  Crossing my fingers for you! 🤞


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

So cute! Congratulations!!!


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

X skully X said:


> So cute! Congratulations!!!


thanks! i know they are so cute...!


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Bad news. Tequila got trapped in the net twice (that happened 5 days ago, i forgot to update), so i removed it, my fish safety always comes first. They seemed to be quite good parents, but then the babies started lessen and lessen, until all of them died. I don't think they got eaten, so next time i'm going to try changing the water once every 3 days, to see if that helps. I have researched it a ton, and it doesn't seem i'm doing something else wrong, only this. What do you all think? I'm really upset loosig them, and i really want to know what i'm doing wrong... Oh, and Tequila is already eggy again!


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

betta4ever! said:


> Bad news. Tequila got trapped in the net twice (that happened 5 days ago, i forgot to update), so i removed it, my fish safety always comes first. They seemed to be quite good parents, but then the babies started lessen and lessen. I don't think they got eaten, so next time i'm going to try changing the water once every 3 days, to see if that helps. I have researched it a ton, and it doesn't seem i'm doing something else wrong, only this. What do you all think? I'm really upset loosig them, and i really want to know what i'm doing wrong... Oh, and Tequila is already eggy again!


Oh no! I hope Tequila didn't get hurt! Hmmm. I wonder what's happening to the babies. I hope their not all dyeing. Hopefully their just scared. These seem like very easy fish to breed if Tequila is eggy again lol.


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

FishandBirdLover said:


> Oh no! I hope Tequila didn't get hurt! Hmmm. I wonder what's happening to the babies. I hope their not all dyeing. Hopefully their just scared. These seem like very easy fish to breed if Tequila is eggy again lol.


Tequila didn't get hurt, she just wanted her babies back! The babies all died yesterday, idk why, and i'm really sad about it. And honestly, everyone sais they're so difficult to breed, and that they lay eggs once a month, but Tequila is special! And they are not difficult to breed, the important is nh4/no2/no3 to be 0, and ph 6,5!


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Eggs hatching today or tomorow. I left them all to the parents this time, and will be changing the water every other day... At least, I'm learning from my mistakes!🤞


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Eggs hatched succesfully yeterday! I'm amazed by the parents behaviour- they're taking turns on guarding the babies, but the most socking thing is that only one parent goes for food, eats, and spits the food out in the nest, so that the other ram also eats! Thats crazy!!!


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

betta4ever! said:


> Eggs hatched succesfully yeterday! I'm amazed by the parents behaviour- they're taking turns on guarding the babies, but the most socking thing is that only one parent goes for food, eats, and spits the food out in the nest, so that the other ram also eats! Thats crazy!!!


Yay! Congrats! And tell mommy and daddy that their doing a great job!


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

FishandBirdLover said:


> Yay! Congrats! And tell mommy and daddy that their doing a great job!


I've told it to them a million times! They now moved the wigglers at the exact spot i feed them  😁


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

The wigglers are trying to swim...! Parents attack my fingers when I'm trying to do a water change....! Ugh, I'm afraid they'll get hurt!! They also moved the wigglers some centemiters away, and are now hidden under a plant, so no pics untill free swimming...


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Fry are free swimming! I'm feeding frozen cyclops and infusoria, not sure if they're eating the cyclops thought. For the parents I bought some discus food, some breeders use it, and they seem to like it. Also gave some to Espresso, and it deffinitely became his favoutite food.


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

I've lost some of them, like 10 to 30, but I'm doing a water change in some minuites, and I hope they stop dying... BTW, I never see dead bodies, and I'm sure the parents don't eat the fry either...


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

What kind of filter do you use in that tank?


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

It's a sponge filter, with a net around it! The babies like bitting the net, so I think there is food on it, but I've never seen any fry getting trapped inside! They actually can't fit through the net...

But maybe I cant see the dead fry because the tank is like... a jungle! lol, photo below...


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

The lost babies could be hiding in that jungle! I was just curious about the filter, a hang on back needs a cover over the suction tube but with the sponge filter no worries about that! My baby bettas would often go inside the sponge filter I had as it was large pores but they never had any trouble coming out either. I’m always surprised at the final count of fish because some were just not noticeable until I started fishing them out one by one.


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

X skully X said:


> The lost babies could be hiding in that jungle! I was just curious about the filter, a hang on back needs a cover over the suction tube but with the sponge filter no worries about that! My baby bettas would often go inside the sponge filter I had as it was large pores but they never had any trouble coming out either. I’m always surprised at the final count of fish because some were just not noticeable until I started fishing them out one by one.


Wow really? I hope they're just hidding!!


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Thats the filter! i bought it as a sponge, but maybe it isn't? I googled sponge filter, and they didn't look like that!!


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

betta4ever! said:


> I hope they're just hidding!!


hiding and picking at the filter for food it seems another reason I’m careful when I move those particular filters around. They are the aquariumcoop filters. Quite coarse. I prefer the finer less open sponges.


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Yeah that is a filter I am not familiar with


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Fry are dead, but no dead bodies.. this makes me wanna give up!


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Oh no! I'm so sorry.


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Dad told me he saw a 'big' fry swimming, but I'm pretty sure he just saw a leaf or a snail floating... but hope is not a bad thing! I'm so so disapointed with seeing all the fry dying.... I almost cried. I really feel bad for killing them. Do you think they could be starving? Or any other thoughts?


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Tequila is eggy once again... this time i'll try feeding bbs... don't have them yet, but i will, as soon as possible


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

betta4ever! said:


> Tequila is eggy once again... this time i'll try feeding bbs... don't have them yet, but i will, as soon as possible


Fingers crossed for a good turnout this time!


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Don't think so, but...


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

I have not posted pics of Mohito and Tequila? Just noticed that!
Thats my boy's best picture ever!! This was when I first brought them home, at day 2. And yep, their first eggs ever!








Thats my pretty girl!








Guarding the (now dead) fry...!


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Really beautiful pair!


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Tequila laid eggs, and they ate them within 30 minuites....! Crazy fish   At least, they're happy, and that's the only thiing I want... even thoought I'd love to be a grandmother!!


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

betta4ever! said:


> Tequila laid eggs, and they ate them within 30 minuites....! Crazy fish   At least, they're happy, and that's the only thiing I want... even thoought I'd love to be a grandmother!!


Oh no! I'm so sorry that this is not working out for you.


----------



## KatieMR (Mar 31, 2021)

Bummer! I'm sorry you haven't been able to get a batch of fry yet! At least they are breeding regularly so there is still hope!


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Umh, I don't think I'll get lots of eggs more, cause they're almost 1,5 to 2 years old!!


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

I'll have the brine shrimp eggs in some hours, you see, i never stop hoping...


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Tequila's cleaning the leves, which means i'll have eggs in about 4 to 5 days. I'll start the artemia culture 3 days after the eggs get laid, so the bbs will have 4 days to hatch.... correct?


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Hey friend! Hope everything has worked out with the GBR's. Have they had any fry yet?


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Thanks for asking! Had forgotten about the existence of this thread. Anyways, I have 2 5 month old ones that are quite bog, and a tiny 2 month old one. They're doing quite good. The parents have stopped spawning....


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

betta4ever! said:


> Thanks for asking! Had forgotten about the existence of this thread. Anyways, I have 2 5 month old ones that are quite bog, and a tiny 2 month old one. They're doing quite good. The parents have stopped spawning....


Yay! That's great! So happy for you!


----------

